# Nom du jeu dans pub ipad



## fantomiald07 (21 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous,

Quelqu'un connait le nom du jeu dans la nouvelle pub Ipad ? Celui ou ils ont l'air de jouer à deux, dans le style Tétris ou sparkle HD  dirait on !
Merci par avance


----------



## nuri1951 (22 Septembre 2010)

...tu parles de ce jeu ? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9V0ovII6bgo


----------



## fantomiald07 (22 Septembre 2010)

Écoute peut être ? Dans la Pub, je voyais plus ça comme un jeu style à la tétris ? Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas !


----------



## nuri1951 (22 Septembre 2010)

...si la pub dont tu parles est celle-ci : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Lpo__xhTSv8 le jeu est bel et bien le fruit ninja


----------

